# NWPlayer123 teases 5.5.1 IOSU



## pikminn (Jul 28, 2016)

The Tweet has been deleted and this is all we have for now.

UPDATE: https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/758776966812229632

UPDATE2:


----------



## Viri (Jul 28, 2016)

Eh, better late than never, I guess?


----------



## Antonio Ricardo (Jul 28, 2016)

https://twitter.com/NWPlayer1234/status/758754625738592256

@*freshsquiffer* total control of the system, loaded a custom thing, did pretty framebuffer thing to Gamepad

Thank you god, one thread about IOSU dont need to be deleted.


----------



## GOT4N (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like this isn't fake at all, try to search "There, I fixed it, here's your 5.5.1 IOSU kernel teaser" on Google, it will gives you some Google results, even working with cache!
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/NWPlayer123/status/758766321148452865, here's a colored screen


----------



## Mathew_Wi (Jul 28, 2016)

It isn't fake. Turns out that countdown I had up was when work would start on IOSU, not release.


----------



## Revolute (Jul 28, 2016)

dank

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mathew_Wi said:


> It isn't fake. Turns out that countdown I had up was when work would start on IOSU, not release.


thx babe


----------



## depaul (Jul 28, 2016)

You're f****** awesome heroes


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jul 28, 2016)

Not this shit again....cant wait to see it not being released as always.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 28, 2016)

No Wii U drive key 
what is the term_ tease_ meant to signify in this case?
teasing us, Nintendo or the system?


----------



## OriginalHamster (Jul 28, 2016)

Boom!


----------



## pikminn (Jul 28, 2016)

https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/758776966812229632

Apparently it is true but it was removed cause of "Matt" >w<


----------



## PaBo (Jul 28, 2016)

how to update a spoofed 5.3.2 console to 5.5.1? (or wait for 5.3.2 since its more exploitable?)


----------



## pikminn (Jul 28, 2016)

I suggest you stay 5.3.2


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 28, 2016)

fatsquirrel said:


> Not this shit again....cant wait to see it not being released as always.


Butt pirusee keel nintendough!


----------



## vgmoose (Jul 28, 2016)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> https://twitter.com/NWPlayer1234/status/758754625738592256
> 
> @*freshsquiffer* total control of the system, loaded a custom thing, did pretty framebuffer thing to Gamepad


Is this using an old/slow method of drawing to the screen? I'm curious as to why the colors seem to "come down" from the top. They should appear instantly. Smoother/faster results can be achieved in just userland browserhax without any kernel exploit.

Another thing is that it seems to repeat colors, which is something that I don't believe happens on the 3ds when hax is activated (as each color means a different step in the exploit chain).

Just observations though, I can only speak for what I know. I don't believe these minor things would be capable of discrediting anything. Friendly reminder though that this video of the 5.5 kexploit (by @Mathew_Wi) was posted three months before the 5.5 leak (not release).


----------



## Viri (Jul 28, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> 11.0 Menuhax [hype]



Huh?


----------



## punderino (Jul 28, 2016)

It's not going to be released anytime soon, calm down guys


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 28, 2016)

CHOOF CHOOF here comes the hype train again.
Let's stalk this thread


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jul 28, 2016)

Viri said:


> Huh?


?
https://github.com/yellows8/3ds_homemenuhax/releases


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2016)

Just a reminder : THIS IS NOT EOF !
Please, stop with the meme pictures all over the thread.
thank you.
try to keep it clean (a little ... please?)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> ?
> https://github.com/yellows8/3ds_homemenuhax/releases


What does this have to do with WiiU stuff?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 28, 2016)

WUT


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Jul 28, 2016)

vgmoose said:


> Is this using an old/slow method of drawing to the screen? I'm curious as to why the colors seem to "come down" from the top. They should appear instantly. Smoother/faster results can be achieved in just userland browserhax without any kernel exploit.
> 
> Another thing is that it seems to repeat colors, which is something that I don't believe happens on the 3ds when hax is activated (as each color means a different step in the exploit chain).
> 
> Just observations though, I can only speak for what I know. I don't believe these minor things would be capable of discrediting anything. Friendly reminder though that this video of the 5.5 kexploit (by @Mathew_Wi) was posted three months before the 5.5 leak (not release).



If you think about the way the ARM is wired in, I'd say it's not completely unreasonable to have that scrolling effect, _if_ it's OSScreen (which would be pretty silly, needs a PPC-side handler or DMA). 32 bits at a time over a mysterious IPC connection, add overheads for handlers and waiting for ACKs... I could see it being slow.
However, all the "confirmed IOSU 4 realz" stuff we've seen has a unique, monospace font and backgrounding thing (if you remember smea's coldboothax, that font is the same as here) which makes me think that the ARM has a unique OSScreen-style library. Again remembering coldboothax, the text scrolled into view then as well. Whether or not both these scrolling effects are intentional is another question.


----------



## pikminn (Jul 28, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> WUT


LOL


----------



## Viri (Jul 28, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> ?
> https://github.com/yellows8/3ds_homemenuhax/releases


Oh wow, I knew browserhax got fixed for 11.0, but had no idea about menuhax. Dats kewl!


----------



## Peninsula (Jul 28, 2016)

Please be happening. I don't think my heart can take another IOSU let down. 

R.I.P Hykem


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Jul 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What does this have to do with WiiU stuff?



It has everything to do with Wii U stuff - We all really, _really_ want to be like the 3DS scene.


----------



## pikminn (Jul 28, 2016)

more "updates"(?)


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 28, 2016)

NWPlayer is basically Smea at this point: Teasing but never releasing...


----------



## 7Robins (Jul 28, 2016)

All it takes for people to instantly click on the thread is the word "IOSU." I swear we are all sheep.


----------



## Revolute (Jul 28, 2016)

Robins said:


> All it takes for people to instantly click on the thread is the word "IOSU." I swear we are all sheep.


yup


----------



## Mathew_Wi (Jul 28, 2016)

pikminn said:


> more "updates"(?)
> 
> 
> View attachment 57589





EpicLPer said:


> NWPlayer is basically Smea at this point: Teasing but never releasing...



NWPlayer123 did not help with any of this, nor does s(he) have any code afaik. This looks like it's going to be a repeat of the GX2 Kernel exploit where it was unofficially renamed "NWPlayer123's Illuminatihax" when they had nothing to do with developing it. I don't know why NWPlayer123 is doing this.


----------



## pikminn (Jul 28, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> NWPlayer123 did not help with any of this, nor does s(he) have any code afaik. This looks like it's going to be a repeat of the GX2 Kernel exploit where it was unofficially renamed "NWPlayer123's Illuminatihax" when they had nothing to do with developing it. I don't know why NWPlayer123 is doing this.



Yeah that's what I heard from it. She apparently deleted it because Matt - oh wait is it you she was talking about then? *facepalm*


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 28, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> NWPlayer123 did not help with any of this, nor does s(he) have any code afaik. This looks like it's going to be a repeat of the GX2 Kernel exploit where it was unofficially renamed "NWPlayer123's Illuminatihax" when they had nothing to do with developing it. I don't know why NWPlayer123 is doing this.


I could rant a whole lote about him/her here but since I don't want to risk another strike point, meh...

Just to keep it short: Don't listen to anything NWPlayer "tweets" or "releases" anymore. There's no proof tweeted from him/her at all that'd indeed show a working IOSU exploit (except for that doubtful picture s/he didn't even own, it was someone elses picture...)


----------



## Mathew_Wi (Jul 28, 2016)

pikminn said:


> Yeah that's what I heard from it. She apparently deleted it because Matt - oh wait is it you she was talking about then? *facepalm*


I had nothing to do with the deletion. It didn't bother me that it was up.


----------



## pikminn (Jul 28, 2016)

Well she didn't say that it was all her work. She credited Matt and Apple


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 28, 2016)

pikminn said:


> Well she didn't say that it was all her work. She credited Matt and Apple


Yet still why didn't THEY post it? Oh, yes, because NWPlayer wants attention... as always...


----------



## MrRean (Jul 28, 2016)

pikminn said:


> https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/758776966812229632
> 
> Apparently it is true but it was removed cause of "Matt" >w<


nah, I asked him to since it would be fair if matt posted it

i asked for permission before i posted my twitter picture.


----------



## Peninsula (Jul 28, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> NWPlayer123 did not help with any of this, nor does s(he) have any code afaik. This looks like it's going to be a repeat of the GX2 Kernel exploit where it was unofficially renamed "NWPlayer123's Illuminatihax" when they had nothing to do with developing it. I don't know why NWPlayer123 is doing this.



Pssst. If you want the credit just release it yourself.


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh and now NWPlayer of course plays "the sad card" on his/her Twitter.

Gosh, I really dislike that guy/girl sometimes...


----------



## loco365 (Jul 28, 2016)

MrRean said:


> i asked for permission before i posted my twitter picture.


tbf that's probably the best thing to do with any developer working on a project that isn't really too public.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 28, 2016)

All these guests......


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 28, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Oh and now NWPlayer of course plays "the sad card" on his/her Twitter.
> 
> Gosh, I really dislike that guy/girl sometimes...


I'm just giving credit where credit's due :^) Matt and Tinivi are the nerds who made it all come together I just got it to try it out on one more system. Teases are purposely cryptic so when y'all do stupid stuff I gotta make sure you know my and your place


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah, dope as!  Maybe my 5.3.2 Wii-U will see the world from outside it's closet once more!


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 28, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> I'm just giving credit where credit's due :^) Matt and Tinivi are the nerds who made it all come together I just got it to try it out on one more system. Teases are purposely cryptic so when y'all do stupid stuff I gotta make sure you know my and your place


Then why do you even tweet something out to begin with? It's better not to let people know rather than giving false hope and hype all around...

Besides, that wasn't the only time you're doing that for attention lately...


----------



## Rizzorules (Jul 28, 2016)

who is matt?


----------



## Phantom64 (Jul 28, 2016)

hi can i have iosu


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

@NWPlayer123 NOTICE ME SENPAI


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> who is matt?


Matt is @Mathew_Wi


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 28, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> I'm just giving credit where credit's due :^) Matt and Tinivi are the nerds who made it all come together I just got it to try it out on one more system. Teases are purposely cryptic so when y'all do stupid stuff I gotta make sure you know my and your place


its not your fault people literaly see a tease and they go "OMG ISOU COMFIRMED? LINK PLS AND GACUBE EMELETER"


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jul 28, 2016)

So I see, the plot thickens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 28, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> hi can i have iosu



No


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 28, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> Then why do you even tweet something out to begin with? It's better not to let people know rather than giving false hope and hype all around...
> 
> Besides, that wasn't the only time you're doing that for attention lately...


It's not my fault you got excited, I just make tweets smh


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 28, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> It's not my fault you got excited, I just make tweets smh


You're doing that for attention even tho "Matt" (as you said) wasn't happy about you tweeting this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

IOSU INCOMING


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 28, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> You're doing that for attention even tho "Matt" (as you said) wasn't happy about you tweeting this.


I didn't know that till after which was why I deleted it lmao go read Rean's post


----------



## Mathew_Wi (Jul 28, 2016)

vgmoose said:


> Is this using an old/slow method of drawing to the screen? I'm curious as to why the colors seem to "come down" from the top. They should appear instantly. Smoother/faster results can be achieved in just userland browserhax without any kernel exploit.
> 
> Another thing is that it seems to repeat colors, which is something that I don't believe happens on the 3ds when hax is activated (as each color means a different step in the exploit chain).
> 
> Just observations though, I can only speak for what I know. I don't believe these minor things would be capable of discrediting anything. Friendly reminder though that this video of the 5.5 kexploit (by @Mathew_Wi) was posted three months before the 5.5 leak (not release).


I'm guessing ARM just isn't speedy enough. We're writing directly to the framebuffer.


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jul 28, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> You're doing that for attention even tho "Matt" (as you said) wasn't happy about you tweeting this.


Come on man, we know your shtick by now, it's getting old, if you're so bothered by them all the time, just block them already and never see a post from them again, problem solved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 28, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> IOSU INCOMING




How triggered are you?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

50-75%


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ManuelKoegler said:


> Come on man, we know your shtick by now, it's getting old, if you're so bothered by them all the time, just block them already and never see a post from them again, problem solved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


b-but what am I supposed to get upset about now, muh timeline is so bare without Nikki


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 29, 2016)

Do you smell it? That smell. A kind of smelly smell. The smelly smell that smells... smelly.

[whispering]

Drama.

can't wait for the day this thing gets released, if it ever does.

@SomeGamer iosu is our meme


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jul 29, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> b-but what am I supposed to get upset about now, muh timeline is so bare without Nikki


Positive vibes (wo)man, all's I'm sayin'.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

Why does every thread related to IOSU have to turn into EoF?


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jul 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Do you smell it? That smell. A kind of smelly smell. The smelly smell that smells... smelly.
> 
> [whispering]
> 
> Drama.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depaul (Jul 29, 2016)

Come on, no need to start a futile fight again.
In fact, if there nothing interesting just ignore this thread.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jul 29, 2016)

Advice:
Get out of this thread and wait until this is leaked


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Do you smell it? That smell. A kind of smelly smell. The smelly smell that smells... smelly.
> 
> [whispering]
> 
> ...



The best thing of IOSU exploitation is the drama


----------



## MrRean (Jul 29, 2016)

iosu will be released eventually so uh






hopefully


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 29, 2016)

MrRean said:


> iosu will be released eventually so uh


On christmas, right? and you are really sure about that, right?

ok, im out.


----------



## KytuzuEX (Jul 29, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> The best thing of IOSU exploitation is the drama


Exactly xD

I've grown immune with all those IOSU teasing and countdowns. I don't know what more to expect.
But now with this, it gives me hope again.

EDIT: Lol after christmas xD


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> On christmas, right? and you are really sure about that, right?
> 
> ok, im out.


nah launch day for NX calling it now save up your moneys


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 29, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> nah launch day for NX calling it now save up your moneys


IOSNX here we go!

/s


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

When an IOSU exploit comes out. You are excited- Someone's here GBATemp Sig.

At this point i think IOSU will come out for XMAS :o


 I still love you @NWPlayer123


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 29, 2016)

That's amazing news  Hopefully the pessimist tempers won't ruin it for everybody this time :/

Edit: Good example of a pessimist temper below ↓↓↓↓↓↓


----------



## Phantom64 (Jul 29, 2016)

who the fuck cares about iosu and wii u in 2016/7 lol everything is dooomed


----------



## ManuelKoegler (Jul 29, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> who the fuck cares about iosu and wii u in 2016/7 lol everything is dooomed


I care, the Wii U is already good/decent, and an exploitable IOSU, going by what I've heard, could make it twice as awesome for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KytuzuEX (Jul 29, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> who the fuck cares about iosu and wii u in 2016/7 lol everything is dooomed


"*Hopefully the pessimist tempers WON'T ruin it for everybody this time...*"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

inb4 shitstorm


----------



## Phantom64 (Jul 29, 2016)

_triggered_


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

Is this bad I am enjoying this show right now?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is this bad I am enjoying this show right now?


No. In fact, almost forgot:
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is this bad I am enjoying this show right now?





SomeGamer said:


> No. In fact, almost forgot:
> *grabs popcorn*


Still have space for another person?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Still have space for another person?


Gnomes are not allowed on GBATemp


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm just surprised a lot of people are still viewing this thread, lmao.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 29, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I'm just surprised a lot of people are still viewing this thread, lmao.


They are just waiting for either a link or a comfirmation that this is fake.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 29, 2016)

wolf-snake said:


> They are just waiting for either a link or a comfirmation that this is fake.


Well, it's not fake. I can tell you that much.


----------



## Baphomet (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Gnomes are not allowed on GBATemp


Gnomophobe.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 29, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Well, it's not fake. I can tell you that much.


I know that i actually know how a tease work and i do not go and overhype stuff or starts hating on things randomly


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

Baphomet said:


> Gnomophobe.


shut up u mug :-)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

This is literally the "I'll help you out" thread all over again


----------



## 75mak (Jul 29, 2016)

In your muthrfk'g face hykem... hope some Russian slime ball mafia boss has you strung up by the nutsax hax.

Oh wait... this isn't released yet


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

Remember kids, teasing != releasing!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

JESUS


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> JESUS


Wait. I'm pretty sure the one on the bottom updates in real-time. So no need to constantly post screenshots about it... right?


----------



## Mathew_Wi (Jul 29, 2016)

wolf-snake said:


> In your muthrfk'g face hykem... hope some Russian slime ball mafia boss has you strung up by the nutsax hax.
> 
> Oh wait... this isn't released yet



It wouldn't have been possible without Hykem. This is all his research we're using.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

it doesn't only changes when you refresh


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> it doesn't only changes when you refresh


Correct, so do thread replies.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Correct, so do thread replies.



Yup


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 29, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> It wouldn't have been possible without Hykem. This is all his research we're using.


Wait... i didn't post that.


----------



## Baphomet (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> shut up u mug :-)


I warned you.....


----------



## 75mak (Jul 29, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> It wouldn't have been possible without Hykem. This is all his research we're using.


Well if he hadn't been such an uptight deceiving cu#t he could have shared it by now... or he could have kept it to himself without all the empty promises.


----------



## Mathew_Wi (Jul 29, 2016)

wolf-snake said:


> Wait... i didn't post that.


Yeah, I see that. Wtf. GBATemp had a little hiccup.

Also turns out we forgot to credit SciresM who actually re-created the userspace bug and helped with stuff.  Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 29, 2016)

inb4 this goes to eof...


----------



## MrRean (Jul 29, 2016)

love you all

i had no involvement in development tho


so


----------



## Antonio Ricardo (Jul 29, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> It wouldn't have been possible without Hykem. This is all his research we're using.



One question Math:
Now we have total WIIU control or need more work?


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 29, 2016)

MrRean said:


> love you all
> 
> i had no involvement in development tho
> 
> ...


We love you too <3


----------



## MrRean (Jul 29, 2016)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> One question Math:
> Now we have total WIIU control or was just Nw123player joke?


we do, until shutdown. we don't have a boot1 exploit (or cold boot) yet


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 29, 2016)

MrRean said:


> love you all
> 
> i had no involvement in development tho
> 
> ...


I love you too Reany


----------



## Mathew_Wi (Jul 29, 2016)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> One question Math:
> Now we have total WIIU control or was just Nw123player joke?


It is real, and NWP posted real stuff. S(he) just doesn't have any source code for it afaik.


----------



## Antonio Ricardo (Jul 29, 2016)

MrRean said:


> we do, until shutdown. we don't have a boot1 exploit (or cold boot) yet



But we have Smealum tools or im wrong?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2016)

So we get a tease, but no real release now or in the future? *sigh* Go fig. I don't even think this is useful for the average user anyway.


----------



## 7Robins (Jul 29, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> So we get a tease, but no real release now or in the future? *sigh* Go fig. I don't even think this is useful for the average user anyway.


At least we have hard cold evidence that its actually happening instead of a bunch of second guessed assumptions.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

Robins said:


> its happening


inb4 dat GIF incoming


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2016)

Robins said:


> At least we have hard cold evidence that its actually happening instead of a bunch of second guessed assumptions.



But I thought teases and snippets like this rarely lead to anything actually happening or being released, no?


----------



## MrRean (Jul 29, 2016)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> But we have Smealum tools or im wrong?


we do, we just have to get something to load the fw.img from redNAND and go from there


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 29, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> So we get a tease, but no real release now or in the future? *sigh* Go fig. I don't even think this is useful for the average user anyway.


Its better than KFC countdowns or people posting stuff that they don't know what they are but they saw IOSU on the title so it must be legit.


----------



## LoganK93 (Jul 29, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> But I thought teases and snippets like this rarely lead to anything actually happening or being released, no?


Considering this exploit has been "teased" for nearly a year I'd agree. I'm staying optimistic that finally it will be released. Maybe. Please? But a lot of things do end up released. Some hackers/devs just like to show off and horde their glory. This group is usually pretty good with releases from what I've seen. (Minus the Mario Galaxy 2 multiplayer mod I'm still salty about...)


----------



## MrRean (Jul 29, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> Considering this exploit has been "teased" for nearly a year I'd agree. I'm staying optimistic that finally it will be released. Maybe. Please? But a lot of things do end up released. Some hackers/devs just like to show off and horde their glory. This group is usually pretty good with releases from what I've seen. (Minus the Mario Galaxy 2 multiplayer mod I'm still salty about...)


uh I'm not MrBean is that's what you're looking at

but we are planning a release, we just..need to tidy up things.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 29, 2016)

The only reason that I'm not in Wii U Homebrew Development is because the current stuff is so damn complicated. @NWPlayer123 This better be real.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2016)

MrRean said:


> uh I'm not MrBean is that's what you're looking at
> 
> but we are planning a release, we just..need to tidy up things.



That's certainly understandable and fair enough


----------



## 7Robins (Jul 29, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> The only reason that I'm not in Wii U Homebrew Development is because the current stuff is so damn complicated. @NWPlayer123 This better be real.


Don't let @brienj catch you saying that .


----------



## Antonio Ricardo (Jul 29, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> It is real, and NWP posted real stuff. S(he) just doesn't have any source code for it afaik.



Thank you Math.
We now can say IOSU Exploit is ready but we still need work on a Emunand with Smealum Tools.


----------



## LoganK93 (Jul 29, 2016)

MrRean said:


> uh I'm not MrBean is that's what you're looking at
> 
> but we are planning a release, we just..need to tidy up things.


I was kind of just thinking out loud and admittedly misread the username, and also was never really sure if you were the same person or not, as i didn't follow everything as closely back then. Sorry xD. But I'm glad to hear you are planning a release! Hopefully everything goes smoothly.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 29, 2016)

Robins said:


> Don't let @brienj catch you saying that .


Who? Also, #3DSMasterRaceForNow


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2016)

Robins said:


> Don't let @brienj catch you saying that .



Well it is true, a lot of people say the Wii U is a pain to program for XD

Though it is silly that @NWPlayer123 would delete the Tweet within a short amount of time 


But seriously, this is good news for sure


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 29, 2016)

Huh. Neat.
Pretty excited for this, even though it'll take a bit of time. Doesn't really matter how long it takes for me, as I'm more in the 3DS scene, but this would be a great breakthrough!


----------



## 7Robins (Jul 29, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> Who?


They're a pretty good WiiU homebrew dev, who makes solid homebrew using nothing but the kexploit and insists that IOSU isn't *required* for homebrew, which is true. 


the_randomizer said:


> Though it is silly that @NWPlayer123 would delete the Tweet within a short amount of time


It's apparently because someone didn't want it to be teased yet or something?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

As a professional confirmologist, I can confirm this _is_ real.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

Robins said:


> They're a pretty good WiiU homebrew dev, who makes solid homebrew using nothing but the kexploit and insists that IOSU isn't *required* for homebrew, which is true.
> 
> It's apparently because someone didn't want it to be teased yet or something?


That was funny, the thing was tweeted twice, both were deleted.


I then reposted the image and tagged NWP on it


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

This is all very confusing, and dont call me a noob. But I have read this entire thread, what I have determined is that once this is released we will be able to play the dumped Zelda New Wild breath demo from e3, right? I'm not sure if it's been confirmed, but once this is released how much of the zelda game is playable? Also will the RAM addresses for unlimited hearts in WW be the same for the new zelda? These are all questions I think everyone is wondering. Also if the US version is censored to not show shirtless Link. Is there a hack to enable that and bypass the censor?

Thank you for your time and consideration,
-z4nd3rL33tH7x00r


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> This is all very confusing, and dont call me a noob. But I have read this entire thread, what I have determined is that once this is released we will be able to play the dumped Zelda New Wild breath demo from e3


Never was dumped.


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Never was dumped.


You're telling me that even with the ISOU exploit I still can't play Zelda? What's going here.


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 29, 2016)

it is real, and perfect timing too tbh, the other nerds are putting in work but the end goal is still redNAND so we can install custom titles so it's nice @shinyquagsire23 got wut working from decaf so we have a good base if/when it rolls around


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> You're telling me that even with the ISOU exploit I still can't play Zelda? What's going here.


You asked for the demo, it never was dumped :^)

Of course the new games will work on hacked console, you won't even need the IOSU exploit LMAO.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> I'm not sure if it's been confirmed, but once this is released how much of the zelda game is playable?


IDK because 


VinsCool said:


> Never was dumped.





TheZander said:


> Also will the RAM addresses for unlimited hearts in WW be the same for the new zelda?


Ofc not! 


TheZander said:


> Also if the US version is censored to not show shirtless Link. Is there a hack to enable that and bypass the censor?


Chill, the game isn't even out!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> You're telling me that even with the ISOU exploit I still can't play Zelda? What's going here.


Because it wasn't dumped


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You asked for the demo, it never was dumped :^)
> 
> Of course the new games will work on hacked console, you won't even need the IOSU exploit LMAO.


Alright so just to (w)rap my head around all of this the Zelda e3 dump is not playable because IOSU has not been released because the numbers on the twitter screen shot were blocked out? And NWPPlayer forgot to save the original picture before blocking out the keys?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

No demo dump = not playable


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> Alright so just to (w)rap my head around all of this the Zelda e3 dump is not playable because IOSU has not been released because the numbers on the twitter screen shot were blocked out? And NWPPlayer forgot to save the original picture before blocking out the keys?


did you read that in Maxiconsolas or something?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> No demo dump = not playable


Forget it.

Sometimes simple statements are _really_ hard to understand.


----------



## Baphomet (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> Alright so just to (w)rap my head around all of this the Zelda e3 dump is not playable because IOSU has not been released because the numbers on the twitter screen shot were blocked out? And NWPPlayer forgot to save the original picture before blocking out the keys?


Very good. 

I can't believe people are biting... D;


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

It's not worth explaining why he can't play it since he can't understand the words It hasn't been dumped


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

Baphomet said:


> Very good.
> 
> I can't believe people are biting... D;


I'm not sure what's going on, I don't even do it on purpose. I think these people know something must be up, but reply with absolute sincerity as some kind of anti-tactic. Where a one-off joke can be dragged out over numerous replies.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> I'm not sure what's going on, I don't even do it on purpose. I think these people know something must be up, but reply with absolute sincerity as some kind of anti-tactic. Where a one-off joke can be dragged out over numerous replies.



You kept asking why you couldn't play a game that hasn't even been dumped even after being told it hasn't been dumped


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> You kept asking why you couldn't play a game that hasn't even been dumped even after being told it hasn't been dumped


Exactly


----------



## JudyDoots92 (Jul 29, 2016)

heh more bullshit


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> it is real, and perfect timing too tbh, the other nerds are putting in work but the end goal is still redNAND so we can install custom titles so it's nice @shinyquagsire23 got wut working from decaf so we have a good base if/when it rolls around


Apart from the RedNAND.What things have you worked on?

And which ones are your future projects?


----------



## Xuman (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank You.

All that really needs to be said. I trust these people will not dissapoint in the slightest. Between this and the Vita news today, im set.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola Shit!!! 
NWPlayer123 was a Hykem multiaccout!!!


----------



## LoganK93 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> Alright so just to (w)rap my head around all of this the Zelda e3 dump is not playable because IOSU has not been released because the numbers on the twitter screen shot were blocked out? And NWPPlayer forgot to save the original picture before blocking out the keys?


As others have said it has nothing to do with iosu. The demo was never dumped in the first place. You can't get it. A "backup" does not exist.

Edit: Jesus a lot happened just while writing this.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 29, 2016)

Xuman said:


> Thank You.
> 
> All that really needs to be said. I trust these people will not dissapoint in the slightest. Between this and the Vita news today, im set.


Hell yeah dude!
If we can get an IOSU exploit in the Summer, it would be the best Summer imo!
Vita and Wii U? Would be nice.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jul 29, 2016)

Antonio Ricardo said:


> Thank you Math.
> We now can say IOSU Exploit is ready but we still need work on a Emunand with Smealum Tools.


Nahh, iirc we don't need emunand with coldboothax.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 29, 2016)

Alright, what the hell happened here?


----------



## pikminn (Jul 29, 2016)

Your face happened.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Alright, what the hell happened here?



Lots of stuff


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 29, 2016)

pikminn said:


> Your face happened.


ah gee, thanks for helping


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jul 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> ah gee, thanks for helping


Nothing, some funny shit about IOSU (for real this time).


----------



## Selver (Jul 29, 2016)

Is there a simple start-to-finish explanation of the WiiU security architecture, and what portion(s) are broken / to be broken?

e.g., Something similar to 3dbrew.org's list of 3DS system flaws or the Dec. 27 C3 talk that derek/smea/plutoo gave?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 29, 2016)

Awesome, hype! An good job all you guys!


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

Let me lower my expectations so as to prevent possible saltiness:
"Oh boy, I can't wait to be disappointed!"


TheZander said:


> This is all very confusing, and dont call me a noob.


noob.


EpicLPer said:


> Then why do you even tweet something out to begin with? It's better not to let people know rather than giving false hope and hype all around...


False hope is better than no hope


> Besides, that wasn't the only time you're doing that for attention lately...


You mean that thing you're giving them?


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

henn64 said:


> Let me lower my expectations so as to prevent possible saltiness:
> "Oh boy, I can't wait to be disappointed!"
> 
> noob.
> ...


Ooooh you're a real rebel, eh.


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> Ooooh you're a real rebel, eh.


Oh not at all, I don't even have my leather jacket on yet


----------



## KytuzuEX (Jul 29, 2016)

henn64 said:


> Let me lower my expectations so as to prevent possible saltiness:
> "Oh boy, I can't wait to be disappointed!"
> 
> noob.
> ...


"*Hopefully the pessimist tempers WON'T ruin it for everybody this time...*"


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

KytuzuEX said:


> "*Hopefully the pessimist tempers WON'T ruin it for everybody this time...*"


Don't mind me, just doing my job.


----------



## ThatNintendoNerd (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm guessing this may turn out like the other IOSU thread. Ya know, the 344 page (6873 posts) thread which was locked.


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

ThatNintendoNerd said:


> I'm guessing this may turn out like the other IOSU thread. Ya know, the 344 page (6873 posts) thread which was locked.


The answer is a definite *yes.*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

_"when do u release uiso???"_


----------



## ThatNintendoNerd (Jul 29, 2016)

MasterF0x said:


> _"when do u release uiso???"_


21XX


----------



## KytuzuZE (Jul 29, 2016)

Damn, I never have been so hyped to see actual and legit information of the IOSU progress!
Thanks @NWPlayer123 for teasing.


----------



## Giodude (Jul 29, 2016)

When i hear the words iosu i want to actually eat my own scrotum, so hopefully this works out


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 29, 2016)

Giodude said:


> When i hear the words iosu i want to actually eat my own scrotum, so hopefully this works out


IOSU IOSU IOSU IOSU IOSU.... I'm juts want to know if you'll do it


----------



## vgmoose (Jul 29, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> The only reason that I'm not in Wii U Homebrew Development is because the current stuff is so damn complicated.


Most of the old Wii homebrew was made as ELF/DOLs for The Homebrew Channel via devkitpro! This is currently the same exact situation for Wii U's Homebrew Laucher.  If you want to get started on Wii U homebrew developing, check out the links in @pwsincd 's signature.

This isn't some weird thing that only @brienj thinks! It's true: homebrew development before and after IOSU won't be much different. Same platform, same learning curve.


----------



## Giodude (Jul 29, 2016)

wolf-snake said:


> IOSU IOSU IOSU IOSU IOSU.... I'm juts want to know if you'll do it


done


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jul 29, 2016)

vgmoose said:


> Most of the Wii homebrew was made as ELF/DOLs for The Homebrew Channel via devkitpro! This is currently the same exact situation for Wii U's Homebrew Laucher.  If you want to get started on Wii U homebrew developing, check out the links in @pwsincd 's signature.
> 
> This isn't some weird thing that only @brienj thinks! It's true: homebrew development before and after IOSU won't be much different. Same platform, same learning curve.


Not really, you can develop for current Wii U's HBL, but you are limited in terms of services, you can only do what Mii Maker does.


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Jul 29, 2016)

EpicLPer said:


> NWPlayer is basically Smea at this point: Teasing but never releasing...



I don't get why are they holding on releasing anything ..


----------



## ThatNintendoNerd (Jul 29, 2016)

Ghassen-ga said:


> I don't get why are they holding on releasing anything ..


Cause it probably has bugs, and they are working on an EmuNAND with it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ghassen-ga said:


> I don't get why are they holding on releasing anything ..



Be patient stuff like this does take quite a long time to make and debug and all that


----------



## Fjar (Jul 29, 2016)

I will not believe anything about IOSU exploit until i watch it working, do the same guys


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

Fjar said:


> I will not believe anything about IOSU exploit until i watch it working, do the same guys


I'm not really sure they care if we believe them or not...


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Jul 29, 2016)

henn64 said:


> I'm not really sure they care if we believe them or not...



Wut ? so they aren't using our belief to pay for their expenses ?


----------



## Fjar (Jul 29, 2016)

henn64 said:


> I'm not really sure they care if we believe them or not...



Of course they don't: i'm talking about all these persons who still believe this is upcoming release or something else.


----------



## vgmoose (Jul 29, 2016)

Billy Acuña said:


> Not really, you can develop for current Wii U's HBL, but you are limited in terms of services, you can only do what Mii Maker does.


You can do everything Smash Bros does as @Maschell demonstrated, which is also anything that an official Wii U title can do (and more).

As it's been said before, there's no denying full USB support or CFW would be new interesting avenues, but having complete and total access to everything an official developer has is not "limited" by homebrew standards. And the learning curve remains!

It's saddening to see so many potential developers turn away from the console. There's still plenty to explore here (the Gamepad is cool!) and the more dev eyes the better. ;(


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 29, 2016)

inb4 move to EoF.

EDIT:  Ninja'd.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 29, 2016)

vgmoose said:


> As it's been said before, there's no denying full USB support or CFW would be new interesting avenues, but having complete and total access to everything an official developer has is not "limited" by homebrew standards.(


Problem is, people don't want total access to the things devs have. Devs can't install warez.


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> inb4 move to EoF.


ninja'd

But this thread hasn't met proper shitposting standads yet...

On a scale of Serious to Gatewait, I give this a solid 3.141592653...

And it's best we keep it that way.


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Selver said:


> Is there a simple start-to-finish explanation of the WiiU security architecture, and what portion(s) are broken / to be broken?
> 
> e.g., Something similar to 3dbrew.org's list of 3DS system flaws or the Dec. 27 C3 talk that derek/smea/plutoo gave?


Um no but I can probably write something up even though I'm not that experienced in the Starbuck yet
Basically, run code via web browser (which has JIT we can copy payloads into) or from a game save which needs to be entirely ROP, then you're running in a sandbox in PowerPC/Espresso Userspace
you have access to a whole table of syscalls which is how you can exploit the kernel with malformed data http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/Cafe_OS_Kernel_Syscalls
You don't need to own the kernel but it makes it a lot easier, then you need to use IPC or something to start running code on ARM which has to be entirely ROP cause there's no JIT at all
After you've got code execution on ARM/Starbuck you have free reign to probe and exploit IOS-Kernel
All the code on ARM is from fw.img which decrypted is just an ELF with a bunch of sections it loads in http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/IOSU#Modules to memory http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/IOSU#Virtual_Memory_Map
the PPC Kernel's loaded into 0xFFE00000 (Virtual+Physical)as an ancast image and decrypted on the spot (so it also has the 0x100 header), and games running in userspace use 0x0E000000 and 0x10000000 for code+data, libraries are in 0x01000000 (these are all virtual), and the rest all builds from there, apps can access most other stuff like MEM1 and the Foreground bucket from userspace


----------



## Kafluke (Jul 29, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> Um no but I can probably write something up even though I'm not that experienced in the Starbuck yet
> Basically, run code via web browser (which has JIT we can copy payloads into) or from a game save which needs to be entirely ROP, then you're running in a sandbox in PowerPC/Espresso Userspace
> you have access to a whole table of syscalls which is how you can exploit the kernel with malformed data http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/Cafe_OS_Kernel_Syscalls
> You don't need to own the kernel but it makes it a lot easier, then you need to use IPC or something to start running code on ARM which has to be entirely ROP cause there's no JIT at all
> ...


"Just make it say hello, it has to say hello" -SJ


----------



## Vappy (Jul 29, 2016)

Selver said:


> the Dec. 27 C3 talk that derek/smea/plutoo gave?


 
fail0verflow's talk from a few years ago if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## conradcervantes (Jul 29, 2016)

henn64 said:


> I'm not really sure they care if we believe them or not...



Then they can have fun jerking each other off on twitter while everyone else loses interest.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

Kafluke said:


> "Just make it say hello, it has to say hello" -SJ


Omg YESS! Have you seen the new Steve jobs movie?!!


----------



## Cylent1 (Jul 29, 2016)

This is the type of BULLSHIT right here is why people on this site are sick and tired of these pansy asses always rubbing shit in our faces.
OK then if they wanna show us and then delete it because of lawsuits and what not,  But every other month?  
This is getting as old as Hillary Clinton...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Cylent1 said:


> This is the type of BULLSHIT right here is why people on this site are sick and tired of these pansy asses always rubbing shit in our faces.
> OK then if they wanna show us and then delete it because of lawsuits and what not,  But every other month?
> This is getting as old as Hillary Clinton...


So... a little older than middle aged? http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=U162DF&PC=U162&q=hillary+clinton+age


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 29, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> Um no but I can probably write something up even though I'm not that experienced in the Starbuck yet
> Basically, run code via web browser (which has JIT we can copy payloads into) or from a game save which needs to be entirely ROP, then you're running in a sandbox in PowerPC/Espresso Userspace
> you have access to a whole table of syscalls which is how you can exploit the kernel with malformed data http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/Cafe_OS_Kernel_Syscalls
> You don't need to own the kernel but it makes it a lot easier, then you need to use IPC or something to start running code on ARM which has to be entirely ROP cause there's no JIT at all
> ...


Wait, so what malformed data do we pass to what syscall and how? And, remind me again, isn't a syscall like a communication agent between userspace and the kernel?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 29, 2016)

ManuelKoegler said:


> Come on man, we know your shtick by now, it's getting old, if you're so bothered by them all the time, just block them already and never see a post from them again, problem solved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That'd be too easy. Epic is in every one of these IOSU threads, bashing OP in one way or the other.


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

Cylent1 said:


> This is the type of BULLSHIT right here is why people on this site are sick and tired of these pansy asses always rubbing shit in our faces.
> OK then if they wanna show us and then delete it because of lawsuits and what not,  But every other month?
> This is getting as old as Hillary Clinton...



Finally a rational, calm and collected cohesive statement in this whole thread!



_Actually Zander, the user you quoted was not rational or collected at all. I find it hard to believe anyone could see it like that. There was absolutely no sense of tranquility in the tone of his post. You must really be an idiot for misconstruing it as such, I hope you go on to reconsider your life choices and ambitions. Smiley face, winky face, head bashing face, eye roll face.

^^Now read that in the most over the top, mockery voice you can conjure up with. _


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> Finally a rational, calm and collected cohesive statement in this whole thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save yourself the trouble and just slap an /s on that instead



Memoir said:


> Epic is in every one of these IOSU threads, bashing devs and being salty


FTFY


----------



## TheZander (Jul 29, 2016)

henn64 said:


> Save yourself the trouble and just slap an /s on that instead


Nah, I will never do that. Cheapens the whole post. If people can not tell a genuine post from a non genuine one. They need to get used to it, otherwise in the real world if people don't obviously smirk or blurt ''just kidding!'' Then they have trained themselves to be gullible idiots. Just read and think for awhile without responding off the cuff. Not you, but these other people who were incapable of realizing Zelda had nothing to do with anything and that the suggestion was so absurd and irrelevant to the topic at hand that it must be nonsense. Instead of addressing the absurd notion more than once, truly trying to convey the truth. Apparently oblivious to insincerity in the respected replies.

Then again the whole purpose of this post was to egg 'em on again. It's late, i'll just delete this in the morning... These things seem like good ideas when it's late.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 29, 2016)

About the IOSU exploit ... is it a permanent install or do we have to run it every time the wii u was powered off? If that's the case, do we need internet to run it?


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jul 29, 2016)

TheZander said:


> Nah, I will never do that. Cheapens the whole post. If people can not tell a genuine post from a non genuine one. They need to get used to it, otherwise in the real world if people don't obviously smirk or blurt ''just kidding!'' Then they have trained themselves to be gullible idiots. Just read and think for awhile without responding off the cuff. Not you, but these other people who were incapable of realizing Zelda had nothing to do with anything and that the suggestion was so absurd and irrelevant to the topic at hand that it must be nonsense. Instead of addressing the absurd notion more than once, truly trying to convey the truth. Apparently oblivious to insincerity in the respected replies.
> 
> Then again the whole purpose of this post was to egg 'em on again. It's late, i'll just delete this in the morning... These things seem like good ideas when it's late.


pssst, word on da street is zelda e3 demo was successful dumped by quantum 'puters. FWIW, the software was in two places @ onetime so no one noticed it <but don't say anything.>


----------



## Viri (Jul 29, 2016)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> pssst, word on da street is zelda e3 demo was successful dumped by quantum 'puters. FWIW, the software was in two places @ onetime so no one noticed it <but don't say anything.>


It was Russia.


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

Viri said:


> It was Russia.


Or China.
Y'know what? Just blame Communism!


----------



## Selver (Jul 29, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> Um no but I can probably write something up ... http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/Cafe_OS_Kernel_Syscalls ... http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/IOSU#Modules ... http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/IOSU#Virtual_Memory_Map





Vappy said:


> fail0verflow's talk from a few years ago if you haven't already seen it.




NWPlayer123 and Vappy,

Thank you, the Overflow talk was a great starting point (no, I'd not seen it).  NWPlayer123, your fast write up was also appreciated, and the links to wiiubrew.org were a great follow-up to the original CCC talk.  So, thank you both.


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Jul 29, 2016)

Mathew_Wi said:


> I'm guessing ARM just isn't speedy enough. We're writing directly to the framebuffer.


Just out of curiosity, would this be the OSScreen framebuffer or are you talking directly to the graphics card?


----------



## asper (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks to @Mathew_Wi and @*Tinivi* for crafting it and to @NWPlayer123 to show it to the public.


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Wait, so what malformed data do we pass to what syscall and how? And, remind me again, isn't a syscall like a communication agent between userspace and the kernel?


Yes, syscalls are literally just
li r0, 0x3200
sc
r0 is what passes in the syscall number, sc is an interrupt that just jumps straight to 0xFFF00C00
that function does some shift stuff to jump to 0xFFF021A0 + (0x20 * r0 & 31), so you can only have "fastcalls" 0x00 to 0x1F
"Full" syscalls are divisible by 0x100, which'll all jump to fastcall 0 which is the table dispatcher, it gets the syscall table based on the RAMPID or UID, don't remember which, and gets that syscall, and jumps to it
The two existing kernel exploits are the OSDriver exploit and the gx2sploit, your end goal is to use kernel permissions to write to the syscall table for the browser so you can run code, we just install kern_read and kern_write which are just the last few instructions of Read/WriteRegister32Ex and whatever else might be useful
After that, you pretty much have free reign, MN1 made a thing forever ago to reboot to a custom kernel for DarkSide OS, I think it's on libwiiu


----------



## jammybudga777 (Jul 29, 2016)

ThatNintendoNerd said:


> I'm guessing this may turn out like the other IOSU thread. Ya know, the 344 page (6873 posts) thread which was locked.


That's exactly how it's gonna turn out unfortunately. But we can't expect much more from gba members tbh


----------



## Arck (Jul 29, 2016)

again this thread, but it's seem real.
1 thing will never change: Ass licker, and noob


----------



## asper (Jul 29, 2016)

Arck said:


> again this thread, but it's seem real.
> 1 thing will never change: Ass licker, and noob



You forget trolls 

This is all real and people should starts to bring more respect to devs; this is another thing I doubt will change.


----------



## Arck (Jul 29, 2016)

asper said:


> You forget trolls
> 
> This is all real and people should starts to bring more respect to devs; this is another thing I doubt will change.


Also people who like dev comment but they don't understand anything 

And yes it's true, that why some dev leave gbatemp, troll, ass licker ect...


----------



## Keylogger (Jul 29, 2016)

5.5.1 IOSU will be release at the same time as the Wiikey U


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Keylogger said:


> 5.5.1 IOSU will be release at the same time as the Wiikey U



And how do you know that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 29, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> And how do you know that if you don't mind me asking?


It was a joke. WiiKey U was an alleged USB loader type thing. It was announced a few years back and ofc disappeared.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> On christmas, right? and you are really sure about that, right?
> 
> ok, im out.



No March it is


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2016)

THIS HYPE TRAIN JUST WRECKED ITSELF INTO EOF

CHOO CHOO


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Jul 29, 2016)

So what I got from this thread is

A) The person behind the KFC countdown is a dick
B) NWPlayer should never be trusted and might be Hykem in disguise
C) People claim IOSU is real and semi working 
D) Any GBATemp thread with the phrase IOSU in the title will give you cancer
E) Once again we're being teased for something we will never end up getting


----------



## Phantom64 (Jul 29, 2016)

raulpica said:


> THIS HYPE TRAIN JUST WRECKED ITSELF INTO EOF
> 
> CHOO CHOO


This wasn't necessary, this thread is probably the only serious IOSU thread in a long time


----------



## jammybudga777 (Jul 29, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> This wasn't necessary, this thread is probably the only serious IOSU thread in a long time


It's not goin anywhere except probable sh!?posting. No need to clutter up the wii u forum with it.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> This wasn't necessary, this thread is probably the only serious IOSU thread in a long time


90% of the posts in here are total shit, if you guys wanted this to stay in the WiiU section you should learn to treat this kind of threads better and/or if you're not part of the shitposting, to meticulously report the shitposters.

If you want a better GBAtemp, you need to be part of it!


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 29, 2016)

raulpica said:


> 90% of the posts in here are total shit, if you guys wanted this to stay in the WiiU section you should learn to treat this kind of threads better and/or if you're not part of the shitposting, to meticulously report the shitposters.
> 
> If you want a better GBAtemp, you need to be part of it!


Agreed. It's because of the IOSUposting that no one takes these threads seriously, and it's infuriating.


----------



## henn64 (Jul 29, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> It's because of the IOSUposting that no one takes these threads seriously


Nobody has a reason to take IOSU-_anything_ seriously anymore.


----------



## Baphomet (Jul 29, 2016)

Thought the thread picked up once the relevant people actually made themselves and things known tbh. People seemed respectful enough and questions were answered.

Any thread based on a tease/rumour is fair game for a bit of humour/poking fun at. Especially how this particular subject seems to really bring out the worst in certain board members and the last thread on this subject being a KFC Countdown. It's just as important to be serious as it is to be light-hearted.


----------



## Tesa (Jul 29, 2016)

henn64 said:


> Nobody has a reason to take IOSU-_anything_ seriously anymore.



Reason why I quit developing U-Tility.


----------



## Phantom64 (Jul 29, 2016)

I 


raulpica said:


> 90% of the posts in here are total shit, if you guys wanted this to stay in the WiiU section you should learn to treat this kind of threads better and/or if you're not part of the shitposting, to meticulously report the shitposters.
> 
> If you want a better GBAtemp, you need to be part of it!


That's because i only care about (real) news and OP thread changes \:


----------



## geheim (Jul 29, 2016)

Tesa said:


> Reason why I quit developing U-Tility.


I don't understand that... U-Tility was such an amazing program, I still use it, although it isn't possible to update all games directly in it anymore. But Loadiine is working great without IOSU hack, so why does this IOSU sh*tposting stop you in updating U-Tility?? There would be lots of People like me who would really appreciate it if you continue to develop it!!


----------



## zeldaism (Jul 29, 2016)

"This is obviously fake." You guys appreciate nothing.


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Jul 29, 2016)

If only fail0verflow could see us now.


----------



## Kingy (Jul 29, 2016)

These comments are 10/10.


----------



## Flux0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Considering everything that has happened in the past, you all should do like the people hacking the Vita have done.

Get something ready for release, announce it, and do so 24 hours later.

Anything else starts the endless loop of complaints, delays, and excuses that far more often than not, just leads to pissed off people and nothing coming out.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jul 29, 2016)

this is now the eof


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 29, 2016)

It's either the confusing Wii U dev or the outdated 3DS dev. Screw it I'm going back to the Wii. #WiiRevivalProject


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 29, 2016)

For fuck's sake. Can we please just get this damn thing released already? I'm rather sick of every thread with potential news being EoF'd, locked, etc.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

Seeking for attention on Twitter is a known issue I guess *shrugs*


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 29, 2016)

Reading the word IOSU makes my dick so hard

get eof'd


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Reading the word IOSU makes my dick do hard
> 
> get eof'd


I fap on my WiiU gamepad watching GBAtemp threads about IOSU.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I fap on my WiiU gamepad watching GBAtemp threads about IOSU.


Does the gamepad gets...milk on the screen?


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Does the gamepad gets...milk on the screen?


I ate a bowl of cereal by my gamepad and got sperm on the screen. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I ate a bowl of cereal by my gamepad and got sperm on the screen. Am I doing something wrong?



Umm...Your milk isn't supposed to go in the cereal


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Umm...Your milk isn't supposed to go in the cereal


You, my friend, are clearly doing it wrong


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Umm...Your milk isn't supposed to go in the cereal


Did I say the cereal had milk in it?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You, my friend, are clearly doing it wrong


You should put milk that comes in a bottle...

Not your own milk 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> Did I say the cereal had milk in it?


So how could sperm end in your gamepad if you we're eating cereal ?


----------



## hudhair (Jul 29, 2016)

I expected this thread to last a little bit longer, but i guess i was wrong XD


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> You should put milk that comes in a bottle...
> 
> Not your own milk
> 
> ...


Have you ever tasted your own milk?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Have you ever tasted your own milk?


......

Err...of course not :'v (?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

The hell is goin' on here?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

MasterF0x said:


> The hell is goin' on here?


Originally we we're talking about IOSU but now its about "Milk"


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> ......
> 
> Err...of course not :'v (?


It will give a delicious touch to your cereal, you wont regret it


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> It will give a delicious touch to your cereal, you wont regret it


WA-

"SonicCloud.exe has stopped working


----------



## KytuzuEX (Jul 29, 2016)

What?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2016)

My sides


----------



## Kingy (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jul 29, 2016)

I think that's my queue to unwatch this thread.
Die in hell, peasants.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


>


We are in EoF, what did you kind of posts do you expected to see?


----------



## Kingy (Jul 29, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> We are in EoF, what did you kind of posts do you expected to see?


S̜̥̙̘̩̥͚̘̲̫̭͙̗̳̳̹̙̽͌͂ͨ̉̋H͔̝̮͚̞̽͂̾̏͋̔̐̄I̱̘͎̭̞͚̲͍̬̭̯̞͕̙͔͉̹ͦ̔̎͑͋̾̃ͩ̔͑͆̾̀T̬̮̭̪̲̙̼̰͍̘̟̯̊͋̎͌͐́͋ͮ͑P̺̝̳̘͖͓̲͇͙̞͔͉̟̘̖ͪ̇͌ͮͭ̅̂ͅͅÒ̭̖͚͔͊̋͐̾̚S̳̙̲̱̝̠̗̞͓̼̋ͨ̆͛ͤ͗͑ͯ͋͆Ṭ̠͇̖̖̜͈̯͕͇̯͍͒̊͒ͩ̽͋S̰̠̪̙̮̦̟̺̞̳̞̗̞͙̞̤͕̭͇͌̏̊̀̃̃̔͑̃̓̽ͯͥ̔̎


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jul 29, 2016)

This is not a shitty thread, tempers make it to the EoF.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> For fuck's sake. Can we please just get this damn thing released already? I'm rather sick of every thread with potential news being EoF'd, locked, etc.



Mr Rean posted on the first page that they plan on releasing it, but things need to be finalized/tidied up.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 29, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Mr Rean posted on the first page that they plan on releasing it, but things need to be finalized/tidied up.


Well, they better release it sometime soon! We don't need more shitposty threads.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Well, they better release it sometime soon! We don't need more shitposty threads.



While I agree that we don't need more shitposting, the Temp has enough of that, but we at least have verification that release is imminent.


----------



## Viri (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## PK101 (Jul 30, 2016)

Welcome to the eof please enjoy your stay


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2016)

Cool, it got EoF'd

But didn't this start legit?


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 30, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Cool, it got EoF'd
> 
> But didn't this start legit?


Well, yeah, sort of.

Then the memes came, and you know where memes go.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 30, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Well, yeah, sort of.
> 
> Then the memes came, and you know where memes go.


Thats right!

/b!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2016)

Someone's probably already beat me to this but


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 30, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Someone's probably already beat me to this but



The English in that video is so bad! lmao


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 30, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> The English in that video is so bad! lmao


It's just a bad dub. You should watch the original Japanese one.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why did I even bother reading all 14 pages?  I was so confused around the 12-14 mark when milk was being discussed, and then it just reminded me of that "Milk is bad for you" thread.


----------



## Volan360 (Jul 31, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> The English in that video is so bad! lmao



Subbed by 4k


----------



## Tesa (Jul 31, 2016)

geheim said:


> I don't understand that... U-Tility was such an amazing program, I still use it, although it isn't possible to update all games directly in it anymore. But Loadiine is working great without IOSU hack, so why does this IOSU sh*tposting stop you in updating U-Tility?? There would be lots of People like me who would really appreciate it if you continue to develop it!!



The problem is the general WiiU scene or at least most of its developers. The current elistism and "fame whoring" is doing nothing but hurting the scene and driving developers away. I'm not saying that these developers are bad, they are most likely ridiculously talented, but at the moment all they are doing is hurting the community and fueling a toxic environment. If you're developing something iosu related: awesome but there's no need to constantly show off and never actually deliver. 

The thing this community desperately needs is competition (see 3ds community for exploits / cfw). 

I might come back once things change. But honestly I enjoy the low salt levels since I quit.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 31, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHA IT GOT EOF'D

I LOVE MODS

(this is secretly a metaphor for the Wii U hacking scene altogether)


----------



## geheim (Aug 1, 2016)

Tesa said:


> The problem is the general WiiU scene or at least most of its developers. The current elistism and "fame whoring" is doing nothing but hurting the scene and driving developers away. I'm not saying that these developers are bad, they are most likely ridiculously talented, but at the moment all they are doing is hurting the community and fueling a toxic environment. If you're developing something iosu related: awesome but there's no need to constantly show off and never actually deliver.
> 
> The thing this community desperately needs is competition (see 3ds community for exploits / cfw).
> 
> I might come back once things change. But honestly I enjoy the low salt levels since I quit.



Well, I agree to what you say about some developers showing off and never delivering, especially regarding IOSU hacks. But here are many dev's who actually deliver something worthwhile, above all perhaps dimok who brought us a HBL and Loadiine GX2. He never promised something and didn't deliver afterwards, and there are lots of others like him.
I think there would be many people who would really be thankful if you decided to return and continue developing tools like U-Tility. Just ignore all hykem etc. , there are lots of people who'd appreciate your efforts


----------



## henn64 (Aug 2, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I think that's my queue to unwatch this thread.


*cue


> Die in hell, peasants.


See you there


Supster131 said:


> Well, yeah, sort of.
> 
> Then the memes came, and you know where memes go.


Reddit?
I mean, the place is even parts seriousness, nazi jokes and second hand 4chan memes.


And dickbutt, for some reason.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2016)

henn64 said:


> *cue
> 
> See you there
> 
> ...


Children mostly, shit happened when they didn't get their stuff ASAP.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 2, 2016)

Reddit's a good place for communities for things you're interested in, but it's kind of a gamble. You're either going to get a shitshow of whiny kids, or you'll get a devoted community of nice, competent, and decent over-all people.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 2, 2016)

rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton rockette morton


----------



## Pokezuculento (Aug 6, 2016)

pls release soon, all wish the IOSU


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 6, 2016)

Pokezuculento said:


> pls release soon, all wish the IOSU


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Pokezuculento (Aug 6, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Don't hold your breath.


I dont breathe until she releases


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 6, 2016)

Pokezuculento said:


> I dont breathe until she releases


See you on the other side....


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> See you on the other side....



Clearly someone missed the post where Mr. Rean said it was being finished up and prepped for release. Oh well.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 6, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Clearly someone missed the post where Mr. Rean said it was being finished up and prepped for release. Oh well.


Clearly.  I'd be happy to see it get released, but after all the drama that's taken place...I'll just have to see what happens for myself.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Clearly.  I'd be happy to see it get released, but after all the drama that's taken place...I'll just have to see what happens for myself.



Again, he did state that in this thread.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 6, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Again, he did state that in this thread.


Well, this thread is 15 pages long.


----------

